# July FOTD Challenge 2: Picture Inspired



## Chelsea (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## nerdalicious (Jul 12, 2005)

Again not much MAC, but here it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EYES:
Colorevolution #10 blended all over lid
Colorevolution #38 to highlight inner lid corner and browbone
Wild and Crazy Crazy on You blended into inner crease and lid
Bloody Mary Rebel in Red in crease and blended to lid
MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack to line the black
Palladio Liquid Liner in Bronze to line inner corner
CG Fantastic Lash

FACE:
MAC Peachykeen
Palladio Rice Powder

Lips:
Colorevolution #10 patted onto lips and covered in MAC clear lipglass.


----------



## Jude (Jul 12, 2005)

I love the color combo... pretty =)


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 12, 2005)

Totally nailed the inspired pic nerdalicious!! Love the color combo!


----------



## laceymeow (Jul 12, 2005)

my camera/self-photography skills aren't that great  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: it looks so much better in person!! (as well as me, ha)


----------



## laceymeow (Jul 12, 2005)

aww i'm sore you could top what i did! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is what i used: flammable paint, trucco ruby slipper & bright coral on the lid blending into white gold in the upper crease (i guess that's what you call it lol)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 13, 2005)

lol i love how you wrote texas on your cheek. when i posted this i wondered if anyone would do that


----------



## Jude (Jul 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laceymeow* 
_aww i'm sore you could top what i did! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is what i used: flammable paint, trucco ruby slipper & bright coral on the lid blending into white gold in the upper crease (i guess that's what you call it lol)_

 
I have to get me some Ruby Slipper and Bright Coral.  I love Trucco but it is such a pain in the ass to find a good selection.


----------



## azriella1 (Jul 26, 2005)

*First FOTD*

Hello everyone ... this is my first FOTD!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 29, 2006)

great


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)

Lovely Idea!


----------

